# Which computer? Sigma Rox 9.0 or Garmin Edge 500



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

I am debating between these two computers. I would like GPS tracking, I could use my Droid X, but I think it would be more of a pain in the long run, between killing the battery and what not, but I don't know. I think it would be cool just to see where I rode. But what do you do with the data after? Other than the GPS tracking, are these similar in the other features? Anyone use both? Comments? Thanks!

Mike


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought a Sigma Rox, and didn't like it at all. Not very user friendly, in my opinion, and I ended up taking it back. I would definitely go with the Garmin.


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

*Go with Garmin*

I have a Garmin 305 that I originally bought for walking & rollerblading, but after buying the cadence/rpm upgrade I use it for cycling too. I love it, even though it's several years old. After riding I sync the 305 to the Garmin Training Center software on my Mac. So, now I have a permanent record of my routes (on Google Earth), milage, speed, pace, ascent, descent, cadence, rpms, calories burned, etc. Also, Garmin replacement parts and batteries have been easy to find and order online. Another plus, the 305 has been remarkably resilient to being dropped, fallen on, left in the hot sun, exposed to 0 degree F, and tons of sweat. So, if Garmin still makes 'em like they used to, then go with Garmin. 

The only caveat is the heart rate monitor: never really worked. HRM seem to be an endemic problem with Garmin (look at reviews on Amazon).


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I am leaning towards the Garmins. Now I am looking at the 705 and the 800. Why I don't know! I don't think I would need to see a map on a screen on the street especially when I am riding. I think a 305 would suffice if I can find one. 

I'm thinking I'm thinking too hard about this!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I've had a Sigma, couldn't wait to get rid of it - and I have a Garmin.

As stated above the Sigma is not user friendly, not at all intuitive.

The Garmin is a really good computer - shows you a lot of data while riding (if you so choose). You can set up the screen for up to 8 windows of data per page - easily readable.
Plus you can download all the ride info after the ride. The only downside with Garmins for me, is that you have to charge them after about 7- 8 hours of use - unlike a normal bike computer you change the battery once a year.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

tracerprix said:


> I am debating between these two computers. I would like GPS tracking, I could use my Droid X, but I think it would be more of a pain in the long run, between killing the battery and what not, but I don't know. I think it would be cool just to see where I rode. But what do you do with the data after?


Download to my laptop, import into Golden Cheetah, adjust pace on future intervals if they're fading towards the end or drooping in the middle, adjust intensity to match my current mean maximal power curve, and try for a sustainable training ramp rate.

After downloading I upload to mapmyride.com and then share the GPS droppings with other people like my wife when she wants to follow the same route.



> Other than the GPS tracking, are these similar in the other features? Anyone use both? Comments? Thanks!


I wouldn't waste money on a bike computer without a computer download capability.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I ended up getting the Sigma Rox 9.0 Not sure why. It seemed like the one I liked better from playing with them. Thanks!


----------



## Sentinel54 (Apr 27, 2010)

Garmin Edge 500 is a stellar piece of equipment. I use it with speed/cadence, and I'm about to add HRM. GPS tracking is fantastic. I sync it up with their website and it tracks all of the data you could want with visual google map routes, etc. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------

